# Grilled Salmon with smoke, sorta



## smoke happens (Jan 31, 2013)

Got a hair up the arse and decided to add some smoke to a Salmon I was cooking on the grill. It turned out awesome, so I though I would share. Good smokey flavor, but just a bit on the outside to accent the rub on the Salmon. This is kind of a grill/steam/poach/smoke method, I guess....

Foil "containment vessel" lined with lemon slices













P1010006.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Jan 31, 2013






Add Salmon.













P1010009.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Jan 31, 2013






Onto the Weber gas grill, about 1/2" of water added to the containment vessel, AMNPS rolling TBS from apple pellets. Back burner turned off, middle and front burner set to med-high.













P1010008.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Jan 31, 2013






Finished product. Those are some shrimp I butterflied and put on the last few minutes of cooking.













P1010013.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Jan 31, 2013






Salmon was awesome, great smokey flavor for fish that was not smoked if that makes any sense at all. Anyone else done this before? I will be doing this again for sure. I plank cook fish a lot too on Alder and Cedar planks and the flavor was similar as the edges of the plank normally char a bit and give some good smoke too.

Thanks for watching.

Andy


----------



## bbq bill (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks awesome!!  (but why the 4-5 shrimp at the end?)  I'm sure they tasted great too, just wondering...


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 31, 2013)

Did shrimp skewers with the Salmon and had them left over, thought they made a cool garnish.


----------



## bbq bill (Feb 1, 2013)

fair enough haha   Still some awesome looking fish!  I smoke alot of wahoo, mackerel, tuna, and mullet.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 1, 2013)

Going to try some Mahi soon that I got down in Costa Rica, will be the first time with a white fish like that for me. Any tips?


----------



## bbq bill (Feb 1, 2013)

Smoke Happens said:


> Going to try some Mahi soon that I got down in Costa Rica, will be the first time with a white fish like that for me. Any tips?


lol yeah.... GRILL (not smoke)  the Mahi with some butter and sprinkle some chef Paul Prudhomme's redfish blackening season on it. ... Then buy some tuna or mullet to smoke!  













redfish.jpg



__ bbq bill
__ Feb 1, 2013


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 1, 2013)

Really? Mahi no good smoked? I have about 30lbs I brought back from CR, so we have been grilling plenty so far.


----------



## the duster (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, all of that fish sounds great to grill or smoke but when I think of smoking Mullet it brings back bad memories from my youth:)


----------



## bbq bill (Feb 1, 2013)

Mahi is great!! on the grill.... I wouldn't smoke it because it doesn't have the oil that the others have. But, it is phenomenal on the grill. 

Duster   yep!!  mullet is one of my favorites! I like it smoked, but it is awesome breaded and fried.


----------

